# First Night Home



## TeddyCockapoo (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello!!

Me and my partner are going to be bringing our cockapoo home a week on Sunday, we are planning on crate training and for him to sleep downstairs. I'm just concerned about how its best to approach it on the first night, am I best starting as I mean to go on and leaving him alone downstairs or do I bring his crate into our room to start off with so that he can hear us, we have basically a baby monitor so I am still going to be able to hear him when he is downstairs and i will be getting up to let him out in the night either way. I just don't want to stress him out too much with a new home away from his mum and then to be left along all on the first night but on the other hand for him to get used to us being around.

Please help!!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

As I said in another thread:



> We used an open crate in a pen in the bedroom. Each day we moved it further from the bed, into the doorway, and then in the hall for a few days. Then downstairs in the utility room. All went fine.


You can get puppy/bunny pens cheap off Amazon. We put an old duvet on the floor under it. 

The first few days are distressing, and a big change for you! So we kept him in the bedroom. I got up every few hours and took him outside to pee - always on the grass so he got used to it. He settled pretty quickly. 

Adjusting to leaving him on his own was not hard. I expected it to be harder but I think he was generally comfortable with the house by then. I did make sure we spent a lot of time in the room he now sleeps in. He is always few there. It’s generally a good place for him (much like you do with a crate)


----------



## TeddyCockapoo (Nov 23, 2017)

okay brilliant, that's what we have a crate inside a pen but they wont both fit in the bedroom so I would think we will have the crate in our bedroom for the first night or so and then move it downstairs into the pen, we will be in the room he will be sleeping in most of the time so he will be very comfortable with it and we will just have the door open for the pen and all of his toys and food and water in there too so he will be going in and out even when he is playing. I'm hoping that it will work but i'm sure we will soon find out!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

You’ll be fine. Or I should say he’ll be fine, you will stress and worry like all new parents!!! 

They don’t tend to drink in the night btw. But having water always there is good.


----------

